# Diesel normal engine tempreture



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Can anybody tell me what temperature the US Cruze diesel operates at?

Mine runs between 84C (183F) and 89C. (192F).


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't recall having an actual digital read out of the temp. The temp gauge is almost identical to the fuel gauge on the US Cruzes. Mine sits at one slash below the center line (on the cold side) at operating temp...not sure what that temp is though.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Not sure. I know they removed the digital readout from the DIC on the Diesels, Now we only have the needle gauge. Not sure about the rest of the new cruzes.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

View attachment 34066

This is a shot I took last year when it was 102F (39C indicated) Engine was 86C (186F) Automatic climate was 22C (72F). Only mod to car is tinted windows, and this is not just for looks.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

They removed the Digital readout on the DiIC after 2012 supposebly people were concerned about it over heating.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Mine sits at one slash below the center line (on the cold side) at operating temp...not sure what that temp is though.


This is where mine is as well.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Know anybody who has a ScanGaugeII™? See if they'll let you "borrow" it for a moment so that you can plug it in and actually "see" what the ECM is reading temperature-wise from the engine coolant sensor.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If you look at the temp gauge in my car that could be a guide as I guess it would match the gauge in NA cars?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, GM (as well as the other Detroit guys) have turned what used to be USEFUL gauges into simple 'stupid' DISPLAY pointers!

The ECM commands the pointer to go to "midpoint" when things are OK and not move from that position UNTIL the ECM detects an out-of-bound condition. When the ECM does detect something, it then commands the pointer to move to either the HOT or COLD positions...and, again, stay there.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> Know anybody who has a ScanGaugeII™? See if they'll let you "borrow" it for a moment so that you can plug it in and actually "see" what the ECM is reading temperature-wise from the engine coolant sensor.


I have one and work at a dealership, I will try and hook it up tomorrow and go and drive it and see what it says.. I could also tell you what kind of boost its putting out and intake temps..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I went for about a 30 min drive in the diesel today and from what the Ultra-gauge said the temp stays right around 192.2 I did see it bump up to 194.6 while waiting at a stop light but never went over that.. Also I noticed that even at idle it's out if vacuum.. It was under a psi but still pulling boost at idle..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to gather this information for us!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I went for about a 30 min drive in the diesel today and from what the Ultra-gauge said the temp stays right around 192.2 I did see it bump up to 194.6 while waiting at a stop light but never went over that.. Also I noticed that even at idle it's out if vacuum.. It was under a psi but still pulling boost at idle..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks for that, I was curious because if Holden bring out urea here I wanted to know if there was any change , but it seems there is not much difference.


----------

